# Temporary import permit



## TereseMarie (4 mo ago)

Hi all I went to Mexican Consulate and got the TIP for crossing at Piedras Negras on Sunday October 9th. Can I cross at a different location and date?


----------



## WileyRTW (8 mo ago)

You can cross anytime on or AFTER the 9th, but not before....if you were to be pulled over and showed your TIP on the 8th or earlier it wouldn't be valid and they can impound your vehicle. I also believe you can enter at any crossing, shouldn't matter at all once it is valid.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Did they stamp ypur TIP? Often you have to stop at the border and even if it is paid for you have to have them stamp the papers


----------



## WileyRTW (8 mo ago)

Bobbyb said:


> Did they stamp ypur TIP? Often you have to stop at the border and even if it is paid for you have to have them stamp the papers


It always needs to get stamped at the border...I assume it is to verify you are the owner of the vehicle, and have a valid FMM/residency card. I would be surprised if the consulate.can pre-stamp...good question.


----------

